# a list of plants that get nutrients through water rather than substrate and visa v



## peter bradley (Oct 12, 2004)

some plants are more adept at obtaining nutrients through the water column others through their roots examples of both would be helpful and from which we coud learn how to feed them. examples of through water column anubius java ferns etc and most floating plants
through the the substrates echinidorus crypts come to mind are there any rules to define the different types .?
I await with interest your thoughts and guidance
peter bradley


----------



## ramsvella (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi Mr Bradley. I buy PFK monthly. I wish that the plants section caters to the average hobbyist rather than to the newbie.

My opinion is that theoretically one can achieve good results buy just using fertilisation in watercolumn. I have grown ludwigas, heteranthera zosterifolia, alternanthera reineckii and other delicate stem plants by just planting them amongs the rhizomes and roots of anubias.
Furthermore, my LFS tropica dealer made an experiment using the coconut fibre sheet (the one that comes with the aquacube) for his 200litre display tank. The coconut fibre is void of any minerals and ferts. The results were extremely positive. However, co2 and macros and traces were added in the appropriate balance. Even the swords gre like crazy. The disadvantage of this experiment was that it is impossible to uproot any plant from the sheet!

Obviously plants like crypts, swords, cirinum will benefit a lot from the uptake of nutrients via the roots. As what regards swords I noticed that these remained rather small though very healthy in the absence of substrate. Hope to hear the expert ideas on this issue.

regards,

Rams (Malta)


----------



## peter bradley (Oct 12, 2004)

*nutrients from water column*

Thanks for you reply
Ihave a couple of the tropica aquacubes and have tried most plants in the range anubius bacopa crypts do particularly well also the hydrocotyle vulgaris which is normally considered difficult. the echinodorus ozelot also does well but I agree is stunted


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

For a list of plants that will do well with water column fertilization I would have to say all of them  

I have grown some supposed "heavy root feeders" like Echinodorus tenellus and another unidentified sword in a sand substrate as well as Cryptocoryne lutea, C. retrospiralis, and C. wendtii. Granted this is a low light, low tech tank but hopefully I will soon be able to tear down my 75g and replace the Eco Complete with inert sand and use water column fertilization as the only source of fertilization on this tank. The tank will be mostly Cryptocoryne species with B. japonica and Echinodorus angustifolia so I shall see if the inert substrate and water column ferts grow plants just as well as the Eco.


----------



## peter bradley (Oct 12, 2004)

sounds like a good idea please lrt me know how you get on.What liquid furtiliser will you be using?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

In general, I'd say that plants with fine, needle like leaves and poor root systems are usually pretty good at growing quickly and getting what they need form the water column. Broad-leaved plants with well-developed root systems probably rely on the substrate more, but most any plant will get what it needs if it's available in the water column. Not very specific, and likely not very helpful, but it's a good place to start.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

edit


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

peter bradley said:


> sounds like a good idea please lrt me know how you get on.What liquid furtiliser will you be using?


I will be using dry ferts from Greg Watson once I get time to tear the tank down and set it back up again.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

I have recently tried adding one or two Flourish tabs to the base of stem plants after replanting them after pruning. I have found the difference to be very striking in all cases. Growth stays much stronger at the base of the plants, with much less shedding of lower leaves as the plants' regrowth fills in. My cabomba flowered for the very first time after using the root tabs.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi
Aquatic plants grow well in inert substrates. Substrates made of silica, glass, quartz. I use quartz sand with little peat moss underneath for better start up. Cryptocorynes, Echinodorus and other plants grow well taking nutrients just from the water column. 
Here is an example of Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia












plantbrain said:


> The bacteria and fungi in the root zone likely play a larger role than the nutrients actually being in the substrate.


This is very true.
I tried an experiment with a new setup where the same inert quartz substrate was used as in the other aquariums I have, but with one difference. The difference was sterilization. Everything was sterilized, plants, aquarium and the substrate. The substrate was sterilized by baking for 3 hours.

Result? 
Even though the aquarium was planted heavily, nothing grew. No water column fertilization system worked. Plants melt in no time. Repeated replanting for a period of 6 months again and again was not helping. The plants turned brittle and died.

Solution?
A gallon of regular wetted peat moss poured in the 130 gallon aquarium for a week corrected the situation. All the plants started to grow healthy and beautiful.

Reason?
Not sure, but most likely the raw peat moss brought a variety of microorganism in the aquarium. Especially into the substrate.

Thank you
Edward


----------

